# Should I replace them all???



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

A few days ago, I was towing my Rv home from on site storage. My tires (Power King Towmax STR II), have less than than 500 miles, and were replaced almost three years ago. They're rated for 80 psi, but had 70 during the move. The distance from Point A to B is around 60 miles. Twenty-two miles from home, I had a blowout. So I grabbed the spare and noticed it was flat. I went to the nearest town, only to find out it had a five inch tear on it. At first I though someone took a knife to it, but the the tear was rough, rather than smooth. To make a long story short, I managed to borrow a tire, and made it home. 

My question is: Should I replace all of the tires (5)? Or just the two that were bad? The Rv in question is rated around 7500 lbs dry. All the tanks are empty. Minus a few gallons of treated water in the black tank, a couple of fishing poles and roadside tools, including a 1 ton floor jack. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes. Replace them with quality tires, not the cheap Chinese junk. Use a quality trailer tire like Hankook or Maxxis. Tires are not something to go cheap on.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Most definitely replace all (if you want to save money - you can skip the spare/but you may not have it when you need it).

check these guys out:
http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com/

I upgraded from 16" wheels/tires to 17.5" wheels tires. While it increased my capacity - I did not increase my cargo, just recognized a huge safety margin increase. You can order online or call them. They are very knowledgeable and customer friendly. My tires came mounted on the wheels with new lug nuts, just had to change them out. They have a great selection of tire brands. USA made tires are getting harder to find/obtain, no matter what the price. BTW my RV is a 14,000 lb fifth wheel.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You may have already replaced by now but, yeah replace all of them, including the spare. As soon as I got our 5th wheel home from the dealer I replaced the BlowMax tires with Maxxis. Four years later I replaced those with the new Carlisle HD. I now have the Carlisles on the boat trailer, 5th wheel, and utility trailer. They are a very good tire. Best deal for them is from WalMart.com. Get them delivered to your nearest store and they will mount them free. 
ST (Specialty Trailer) tires should be replaced before 4 years, regardless of mileage. Always keep them inflated to max pressure. A set of tire covers will help protect them from sun/uv damage.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks. I've heard a lot of good things about carlisle, chances are I'll end up going that route. Of course they'll be radials, rather than bias. What if I keep the rv on blocks during storage, with the tires removed. Would that help anything?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TheKodiak said:


> Thanks. I've heard a lot of good things about carlisle, chances are I'll end up going that route. Of course they'll be radials, rather than bias. What if I keep the rv on blocks during storage, with the tires removed. Would that help anything?


Is the storage area covered and dry?


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

bwguardian said:


> Is the storage area covered and dry?


The Rv will still be exposed to the elements, but the tires would be kept in the garage.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Replace them all. Had one blow out on the first leg of my last trip. Blew another one on the last leg. $2k + damage on trailer. Went with Goodyear Endurance trailer tires rated for 85mph.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I am with the others, replace them ALL !!! I am going to take the same advice. I had almost new Maxxis 8008 on my travel trailer when the insurance co totaled it after Hurricane Harvey. We bought a new travel trailer with of course the China bombs, Castle Rocks load range E. We didn't travel for close to a year and now on the way home from our third trip the other day we heard the big KaBoom! Very minimal damage, took off the fender skirt and bent a little aluminum. Only about 600 miles on them since we picked it up new. I am a nut for keeping my pressures to the max and shoot tire temps every time we stop. I will be going back with either the Maxxis or Goodyear Endurances on all of the wheels. .....cC


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

TheKodiak said:


> Thanks. I've heard a lot of good things about carlisle, chances are I'll end up going that route. Of course they'll be radials, rather than bias. What if I keep the rv on blocks during storage, with the tires removed. Would that help anything?


You may want to consider 10 ply; thats what i understand is the way to go for trailer/rv tires. Talk to a pro.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> Yes. Replace them with quality tires, not the cheap Chinese junk. Use a quality trailer tire like Hankook or Maxxis. Tires are not something to go cheap on.


Hankook and Maxxis are made in china also.

Many people are going with the Good Year Endurance tire.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

texas bohunk said:


> Replace them all. Had one blow out on the first leg of my last trip. Blew another one on the last leg. $2k + damage on trailer. Went with Goodyear Endurance trailer tires rated for 85mph.


Same happened to me 3 weeks ago $1900 in damage. Went to Discount Tire and got 5 new GY Endurance tires installed.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

A few years ago I had a blowout that threw a piece of rubber through the floor and into the bathroom. Was close to $4,000 with of repairs. 

After that I said screw ST tires and ordered 16â€ rims and put on the BFG commercial TAâ€™s. The Michelin XPS ribs are probably even better but significantly more $. 

Those two tires I mentioned are very commonly used for trailers even though they are not ST tires. I did a fair amount of research. You canâ€™t just put any LT tire on your trailer. Most donâ€™t have the load rating and sidewall stiffness needed.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I ended up replacing all five, with some beefy looking Hercules Power ST2 tires. American made tires at an affordable price.


----------

